# Makes me Happy



## Acid_Bath76 (Aug 22, 2011)

A little something. Cleaning it up tonight. Still need to get all the borax off. A little H2SO4 in a beaker of water should do the trick. Really happy so far.


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice button you have there. 

Hang in there and you'll get better with each reaction.

Great job!

Steve


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh yeahhhh! Nice golden button! 8)


----------



## Acid_Bath76 (Aug 22, 2011)

I look at my first attempt, and how far everything has come. Between this forum, and the suggested readings, it's an education I would have paid dearly for. It's a great feeling to produce something beautiful from garbage. With all the information on this site, you can do all this with almost zero impact on the environment. That really is one of the best parts. Well, that and holding a large piece of gold in your hand after a long day of laboring in the sun.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 22, 2011)

Acid_Bath76 said:


> Well, that and holding a large piece of gold in your hand after a long day of laboring in the sun.


Lol.....
Very nice job brotha.I am impressed.


----------



## element47 (Aug 23, 2011)

Looks like a pancake. You gonna put some syrup on that? 

Nice!


----------



## rasanders22 (Aug 23, 2011)

element47 said:


> Looks like a pancake. You gonna put some syrup on that?
> 
> Nice!




Thats one very expensive meal.


----------



## element47 (Aug 23, 2011)

Very, very chewy, too!


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 23, 2011)

Nice! 8)


----------



## dtectr (Aug 23, 2011)

Acid_Bath76 said:


> A little something. Cleaning it up tonight. Still need to get all the borax off. A little H2SO4 in a beaker of water should do the trick. Really happy so far.


If you can get sodium bisulfate cheap enough (pH DOWN at Lowe's, Walmart, etc.), It is the same as Sparex2, the same pickle used by jewelers to remove firescale, but cheaper. Dissolve as much as you can in hot water to produce a saturated solution.

Its important, according to my teachers, as well as authoritative references, to keep steel instruments - tweezers, wire, etc. - out of the pickling solution, as it contaminates the solution & thus the gold or silver object. 

I am wondering if that could produce an "off" reading with an XRF? :? 

my dos centavos. D**n, its hot here.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Aug 23, 2011)

dtectr said:


> D**n, its hot here.



Work outside more and you will get use to it. 8)


----------



## skeeter629 (Aug 24, 2011)

Very nice button! As I type this, I have my inquated gold bubbling nicely in nitric.


----------

